# B12 2WD - 4WD conversion



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys i need a little advice here...... i own a B12 sentra, it came factory 2WD and i wanna convert it to a 4WD powered by an SR20 motor..
i just wanna know if the 4WD Differential and Axels would be a bolt for bolt line up???? or would i hav to do modifications????? i hear the humps on the floor are higher?? i just need to know if i can buy the axels an gas tank an bolt em in???


----------



## Conley (Aug 7, 2007)

There are lots of things you'd have to do. I don't think the axles and diff would bolt up at all, you'd have to weld up mounts. Also the gas tank for the b12 2wd is in the way, the 4wd had one on the side I think. There are lots of things, firewall, driveshaft tunnel, etc, I would take a look at a 4wd sentra wagon to get an idea, if you can find one, I once speculated of going 4wd but after looking at the bottom of a 4wd wagon... I said nevermind.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have an awd pulsar which is basically what you want to do....
you will have to use a fuel cell as the 4wd gas tank will not work. and you have to weld up some custom motor mounts, and make custom mounts for the front of the rear end assembly and drive shaft. you would have to run a side exit exhaust(recommend) or make a custom tunnel(not recommend would be a major PITA).have to cut our the wheel well area and weld in a new floor back there, drill some mounting holes(it should line up with the frame but have to drill the holes for it to bolt to the undercarriage), would recommend getting some coil overs(will make getting everything to leveled out easier(ride height etc). will have to weld in bracing for the rear, would suggest front and rear strut bars and get some pulsar SE sway bars. upgrade all your mounts with either prothane or the ghetto fabulous window weld. need the shifter linkage from a gtir or will have to customize the stock(ask me how i know...lol), i can get you pics of the custom motor mounts( i would highly suggest getting a gtir motor imported as it will come with an awd tranny bolted to it(a stock de or det you have to modify the upper oil pan to use with the awd tranny)....and might get lucky and get the linkage too...also need a hydraulic clutch set up(and have to mount it)..also would recommend a gtir as it has the extra power to move the car the awd tranny and rear assembly add quite a bit of weight to the car. a de would not be as near as much fun to drive as a gtir powered car.
then you have wiring up everything. an external fuel pump, fuel pump relay, inter cooler piping(or just use the stock tmic set up), that will get you started. and of course you have to find a 4wd rear end and drive shaft to use( i have an extra on by the way...hehe) and would recommend upgrading at least the front brakes to nx2k fronts with nx2k m/c and booster.


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks alot for your advice i really wanted 2 go AWD but seeing all those modifications im considering not doin it..... i feel ill go with a SR20VE FWD and mellow myself...lol


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

you have any pictures of the sr20 swap ?


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry bro but unfortunately im low on funds right now so i cancled the project...........ive heard if you get the original B12 SR20 mounts the should bolt on perfect followed by the B12 SR20 axels


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

there were no original SR20 B12 mounts as the SR20 was never available in the B12, the SR20 came out in the B13 1991, the swaps that I've read about they cut the mount out of a B13 and weld it into the B12.


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry my bad......a used engine dealer told me so...until i found out it was a lie


----------

